# Closing eircom email account



## europhile (11 Aug 2006)

I have an old eircom email address which I no longer use due to the heaps of spam I always received in it.  I check it from time to time in case anything of any importance has been sent there in error but the time has come to put an end to this. Is there actually any way of getting rid of an eircom email address/closing an email account? Or does it float round in perpetuity?


----------



## Grizzly (11 Aug 2006)

"Limbo" like?


----------



## paddyp (16 Aug 2006)

Eircom will disable it if you don't log in for a number of months (3 possibly) but you can reenable it in the future by calling technical support whereupon they will ask you your security questions.

If you call technical support they will probably disable it for you immediately. Report back if they do


----------



## europhile (16 Aug 2006)

Thanks for that, Paddy. I'll give it a shot.


----------

